# looking to help someone with snow plowing



## chevyman1010 (Dec 9, 2009)

My name is Tom and I am looking to give someone a hand with snow plowing. I have my own truck and plow (1998 dodge ram 1500 reg cab short bed 5 spd and a 7'6" fisher minute mount plow great for doing driveways). I work during the week, but have no problem working through the night plowing and weekends . Also have 2008 chevy silverado with mounts as a backup truck if something happens to the other truck. This is a great opportunity for someone that has alot of acounts or parking lots that could use a hand to be faster and able to take on more acounts. I have been doing this for about 5 years, just got tired of chasing people for money. I live in poughkeepsie NY looking to do this poughkeepsie lagrange and other surrounding areas.

Thankyou for taking your time to read this ad 
Tom 845-821-4219
email [email protected]


----------

